# We Open Tonight!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

After a loooong and stressful road getting to where I am now, I am happy to say that my haunt opens tonight!

For 12 nights we will rock the Birdcage Shopping Mall and set the word in Sacramento County ablaze that The Scream Extreme is *the* haunted place to be.

This year marks many first for me including being the first time we're under a roof that wasn't created for two cars. It's also the first time we're using a scanner to keep track of our ticket sales through Etix. It is also the first time I have ever taken up with a crew member -- he has green hair and he is awesome! 

Here is our advertisement created by Pumpkinhead Design. Wish us luck!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great luck! Let every know how it goes!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome! We open tonight too! Best of luck!
.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

We wanna see pictures  If you can get some..


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Best of Luck!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

You take care of yourself through this and enjoy! I will be thinking about you and want to see pics when you have the time. Love ya!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Good luck, be safe, and above all else HAVE FUN!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Best of luck Empress! Should be great year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Break legs with your Haunt! Say Hi to your fella for us!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Excellent!!! Best of luck!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck Empress and Front Yard Fright. I hope both your haunts go off without a hitch.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Best of Luck!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gwen, I have my highest hopes for a great success tonight!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Clownin' Gwen! Hope the laughs and screams are nonstop!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Let us know how it went tomorrow!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Empress, you sure have come a long way in 3 years.
Best of luck to you for such a worthy cause.


----------

